# New Intro



## TuxedoCatDude (Mar 28, 2019)

G'day folks, I've been lurking here for a while, so I though I'd get around to registering. Currently live in the Pacific North West (Puget Sound Area).


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Howdy. Got a boat? Got any plans? I am 30 days from getting back to mine in Nanaimo and my feet are getting itchy!


----------



## TuxedoCatDude (Mar 28, 2019)

MacBlaze said:


> Howdy. Got a boat? Got any plans? I am 30 days from getting back to mine in Nanaimo and my feet are getting itchy!


Yep! I've only been sailing for a few years. I have a small Catalina 22; which I really enjoy. The family and I will go on short trips between Tacoma and Seattle. I've recently changed careers, so I may be looking for something a bit bigger - around a 27 - 30' boat in the next year or so.

I'd love to be able to sail up to your neck of the woods some time. I really like it up there. Such beautiful country


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Rmaddy (Feb 8, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## TuxedoCatDude (Mar 28, 2019)

PhilCarlson said:


> Welcome!


Thanks Phil, My mother, aunt, uncle and three cousins all live near Tampa. I am desperately trying to get my wife to relocate there


----------



## Samw90 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello I'm new too! Still got lots to learn, about boatng and how to use this forum


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Samw90 said:


> Hello I'm new too! Still got lots to learn, about boatng and how to use this forum


Saskatoon? May I recommend the Arrogant Worms' The Last Saskatchewan Pirate as your primary boating resource? :grin


----------



## Samw90 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello and welcome. I just registered a few days ago. my name is Samantha and I go boating with my brothers a lot but they think I'm too stubborn to learn and they never let me do anything when we're out at sea. We like to drive over to the Pacific ocean where we have family in Vancouver and boat around there, but we really live in Saskatoon. You might see me around here a lot if people are willing to teach me some tricks that would surprise my brothers. Our next trip is going to be on April 7th so I don't have much time to learn.

Can anyone recommend some good basic boating books? I think to start I want to get my mariner lingo going, and build my vocabulary enough to speak like a sailer--not a sailer for a movie but a modern one who actually knows what she's talking about.

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. In case you're wondering I work for Tow Truck Saskatoon and work with my hands a lot so I'm not a super girly girl. I'm somewhat of a grown-up tomboy. I'd love to chat with you all and ask more questions. Thanks for giving me a platform!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Samw90 said:


> Hello and welcome. I just registered a few days ago. my name is Samantha and I go boating with my brothers a lot but they think I'm too stubborn to learn and they never let me do anything when we're out at sea. We like to drive over to the Pacific ocean where we have family in Vancouver and boat around there, but we really live in Saskatoon. You might see me around here a lot if people are willing to teach me some tricks that would surprise my brothers. Our next trip is going to be on April 7th so I don't have much time to learn.


You will never change your brothers. It was the same with my father. The first time I ever held the wheel of our family boat was the week after he died.

One of the great things about sailing is every sailing club is looking for new sailors! Go down on a race day and ask if anyone needs crew. tell them you're learning. You'll be surprised how people treat you like a real human!  
Racing makes you learn fastest... and its really not that hard at all. Now is the prefect time with the beginning of northern spring. 
So give it a go 

And ask any questions here, everyone is willing to help.


----------



## TuxedoCatDude (Mar 28, 2019)

Samw90 said:


> Hello and welcome. I just registered a few days ago. my name is Samantha and I go boating with my brothers a lot but they think I'm too stubborn to learn and they never let me do anything when we're out at sea. We like to drive over to the Pacific ocean where we have family in Vancouver and boat around there, but we really live in Saskatoon. You might see me around here a lot if people are willing to teach me some tricks that would surprise my brothers. Our next trip is going to be on April 7th so I don't have much time to learn.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good basic boating books? I think to start I want to get my mariner lingo going, and build my vocabulary enough to speak like a sailer--not a sailer for a movie but a modern one who actually knows what she's talking about.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. In case you're wondering I work for Tow Truck Saskatoon and work with my hands a lot so I'm not a super girly girl. I'm somewhat of a grown-up tomboy. I'd love to chat with you all and ask more questions. Thanks for giving me a platform!


A quick visit to YouTube would be in order, catch a few videos on basic sailing. That may make it easier to conceptualize some of the fundamentals
After the videos consider any of these books to help

"Sailing, the Basics"
"Sailing Made Easy" by ASA
"The Complete Sailing Manual"

If you really think you may want to get into sailing, a later purchase of
"Annapolis Book of Seamanship"
But at this point, that may be overkill

Good Luck and have fun


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

As unlikely as it sounds _Sailing for Dummies_ was a pretty good primer.


----------



## Samw90 (Mar 29, 2019)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Now is the prefect time with the beginning of northern spring.
> So give it a go
> 
> And ask any questions here, everyone is willing to help.


Thank you! :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## desmond275 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi, I also started small with a Cal 25 and looking to upgrade.


----------

